#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Engenius EMP-8602, um cartão polêmico

## Magal

Definitivamente é um cartão polêmico, já vimos aqui no fórum muita gente falar sobre ele.

Tenho 8 cartões destes que aposentei assim que comprei por não gostar da performance deles, sendo assim resolvi tirar da gaveta e fazer alguns testes em bancada e em uma torre e cheguei as seguintes conclusões que espero serem úteis para quem está começando agora.

*USANDO EM 2.4 Ghz*

1) Gera muito ruído;
2) Coloquei a potência no máximo em 200mw para amenizar o ruído e a latência;
3) Com antena omni o cartão fica pior ainda;
4) Use somente com setoriais ou antenas de disco;
5) aguenta bem no máximo 30/40 clientes;
6) ACK instável.

*USANDO EM 5.8 Ghz* 

1) A perfomance do cartão é bem melhor nesta frequência;
2) Coloquei em default o tx power, se fixar a potência ele não fica bom;
3) Testei com antenas offset da zirok de 26db e duas RB411, fechou bem um link de 10km com throughput de 20/20 mega.

*Em resumo*, não é um cartão que eu usaria, ainda mais tendo cartões no mercado como o SR2, SR5, XR2 , XR5, R52 e R52H.
A única vantagem é ser HOMOLOGADO.

*IMPORTANTE:* O cartão tem um bug de configuração da potência, ele aumenta em 10db o valor fixado no tx power, fazendo com que ele fique pior ainda. (Leia tópico do Sérgio sobre o assunto)

----------


## gulinhaster

Amigo tenho 3 cartoes desse aqui e ja me enfraqueceram 2,é só ameaçar chover que ele enfraquece,qual cartão vc me recomenda homologado?

----------


## Magal

Homologado não tem, mas o melhor cartão custo benefício é o R52H.

Tenho 28 R52H em uso, sem problemas e meu provedor tem SCM, é o jeito.




> Amigo tenho 3 cartoes desse aqui e ja me enfraqueceram 2,é só ameaçar chover que ele enfraquece,qual cartão vc me recomenda homologado?

----------


## gulinhaster

E não da problema por exemplo se a anatel vier verificar alguma coisa,ou isso eles "fazem vista grossa"?
E onde eu acho esse cartão R52H para comprar?
Esse cartão tbm é bom Xr-5 ubiquiti?

----------


## Magal

R52H e XR5, são os melhores você encontra na www.americanexplorer.com.br

----------


## Atus

> Homologado não tem, mas o melhor cartão custo benefício é o R52H.
> 
> Tenho 28 R52H em uso, sem problemas e meu provedor tem SCM, é o jeito.


Em PTPs a tia Ana bate de frente na utilização desses cartões não homologados? Ou o problema maior é no espalhamento/atendimento aos clientes?

Há algum destes cartões (R52H, XR5...) em processo de homologação?

Atenciosamente,
*Atus Informática Ltda*

----------


## river2

Segundo o magal o bom desses cartões é a qualidade ele sempre aconcelha a usar com 100mw.




> Em PTPs a tia Ana bate de frente na utilização desses cartões não homologados? Ou o problema maior é no espalhamento/atendimento aos clientes?
> 
> Há algum destes cartões (R52H, XR5...) em processo de homologação?
> 
> Atenciosamente,
> *Atus Informática Ltda*

----------


## meganet

> Homologado não tem, mas o melhor cartão custo benefício é o R52H.
> 
> Tenho 28 R52H em uso, sem problemas e meu provedor tem SCM, é o jeito.


 
Magal eu sou pequeno na cidade comporto 80 Clientes em cada base eu tenho 2 base ao total tenho por volta de 150 clientes . Eu estou usando no momento pequenos ap.s Linksys com setoriais da aquarios.

Eu quero mudar minha estrutura faser algo mais profissional e legaliar minha condição, mas ainda estou pesquisando enquantos os radios ja estou decidido que vou usar, eu quero colacar cartões bons que eu nao precisa mecher mais.
Meu medo e o seguinte de eu por estes cartoes que você ja me recomendo e quando anatel faser vistoria eu tiver algum problema,
O que você me recomenda Magal ?

Obrigado pela ajuda!!!

----------


## Magal

Caro meganet, aconselho você a usar RBs apenas como AP e um PC com MK para gerenciar.

Em relação aos cartões que recomendei não são homologados, mas uso com potência baixa de 100mw.

Outra opção é vc usar o EMP-8602 mesmo. 





> Magal eu sou pequeno na cidade comporto 80 Clientes em cada base eu tenho 2 base ao total tenho por volta de 150 clientes . Eu estou usando no momento pequenos ap.s Linksys com setoriais da aquarios.
> 
> Eu quero mudar minha estrutura faser algo mais profissional e legaliar minha condição, mas ainda estou pesquisando enquantos os radios ja estou decidido que vou usar, eu quero colacar cartões bons que eu nao precisa mecher mais.
> Meu medo e o seguinte de eu por estes cartoes que você ja me recomendo e quando anatel faser vistoria eu tiver algum problema,
> O que você me recomenda Magal ?
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda!!!

----------


## Gosulator

escrevi besteira pensando ser outro tópico, heh.

----------


## meganet

> Caro meganet, aconselho você a usar RBs apenas como AP e um PC com MK para gerenciar.
> 
> Em relação aos cartões que recomendei não são homologados, mas uso com potência baixa de 100mw.
> 
> Outra opção é vc usar o EMP-8602 mesmo.


Servidor eu utilio 2, 1 para todo o controle de banda etc... 1 paralelo só pra cache.
Os 2 servidor utliazando Slackware em relação as RB,s vai ser em uso so para envia e receber sinal ou seja bridge e boa mais nada 
agora com os cartões não tem geito vou ter que usa os "pióres" EMP-8602. pronto e acabo .....rsrs

----------


## damacenoneto

de 6 cartoes engenius, 3 estao funcionando a 6 meses, e 3 reduziram potencia em 5 minutos de uso.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

em 2.4 nao usei.. e acredito que. a potencia em TODOS os casos deve ficar em default !!!

em 5.8 tenho um ptp de 2km que deu 40mbit full (20/20) usando nstreme (1 cartao so)

----------


## gulinhaster

A potencia que eu uso no meu é default e mesmo assim esta acontecendo isso.

----------


## Atus

> A potencia que eu uso no meu é default e mesmo assim esta acontecendo isso.


Tenho 2 funcionando em bancada para testes. Tô até com medo de colocar em produção!
Pessoal ae que tem ampla experiência, o que vcs indicam de mini-pci homologado? Tô com AP MK PC em testes mas acho que errei na escolha dos cartões!!!

Atenciosamente,*
Atus Informática Ltda*

----------


## gulinhaster

> Tenho 2 funcionando em bancada para testes. Tô até com medo de colocar em produção!
> Pessoal ae que tem ampla experiência, o que vcs indicam de mini-pci homologado? Tô com AP MK PC em testes mas acho que errei na escolha dos cartões!!!
> 
> Atenciosamente,
> *Atus Informática Ltda*


Kra uma dica que te dou,não use eles acho melhor vc troca-los meu já foram 2.

----------


## river2

esse cartao é bom mesmo em 5.8???




> em 2.4 nao usei.. e acredito que. a potencia em TODOS os casos deve ficar em default !!!
> 
> em 5.8 tenho um ptp de 2km que deu 40mbit full (20/20) usando nstreme (1 cartao so)

----------


## Atus

> Kra uma dica que te dou,não use eles acho melhor vc troca-los meu já foram 2.




Usar o que então? Preciso de algo que seja homologado! Comprei uns CM9 para 2 PTPs. Será que se comportam melhor atendendo os clientes na ponta(AP)?

Atenciosamente,*
Atus Informática Ltda*

----------


## gulinhaster

> Usar o que então? Preciso de algo que seja homologado! Comprei uns CM9 para 2 PTPs. Será que se comportam melhor atendendo os clientes na ponta(AP)?
> 
> Atenciosamente,
> *Atus Informática Ltda*


 
O duro que eu tbm preciso de algo homologado,mas dizem que anatel no caso não vão subir lá na torre para ver o que vc tem,sei lá tbm to meio confuso sobre o que usar.

----------


## becker2008

Tmb usei os cartoes engenius... em duas semanas, com duas chuvas se foram dois cartoes, enfraqueceram incrivelmente.... mudei pra um R52H e pronto acabo o problema...

----------


## gulinhaster

> Tmb usei os cartoes engenius... em duas semanas, com duas chuvas se foram dois cartoes, enfraqueceram incrivelmente.... mudei pra um R52H e pronto acabo o problema...


 
Onde vc comprou ele e quanto pagou?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

tenho usado R52 e CM9 aqui.. excelente performance ...

em alguns pontos o CM9 ficou melhor (questoes de qtde de cliente)... mas isso depende mto da taxa de erro, ruido etc etc

----------


## gulinhaster

> tenho usado R52 e CM9 aqui.. excelente performance ...
> 
> em alguns pontos o CM9 ficou melhor (questoes de qtde de cliente)... mas isso depende mto da taxa de erro, ruido etc etc


 
Quantos clientes simultaneos suporta o CM9 e ele no caso aguenta mais que o 8602 em termos de "chover-enfraquecer"?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

cm9 ta com 40.. 45 .. clientes com planos de 250 .. 350 ... ta rodando legal

sobre enfraquecer com chuva.. nunca aconteceu aqui. uso 8602 em ptp .. e ta up faz uns 4 meses jah.. sem desconectar.. sem cair.. nem nada.. funcionando 100% .. o ptp ta dano 40mbit (20/20) e o trafego medio q tenho nele é de 12mb (8d/4u)..

----------


## gulinhaster

> cm9 ta com 40.. 45 .. clientes com planos de 250 .. 350 ... ta rodando legal
> 
> sobre enfraquecer com chuva.. nunca aconteceu aqui. uso 8602 em ptp .. e ta up faz uns 4 meses jah.. sem desconectar.. sem cair.. nem nada.. funcionando 100% .. o ptp ta dano 40mbit (20/20) e o trafego medio q tenho nele é de 12mb (8d/4u)..


No caso eu uso o 8602 em default o CM9 é somente 63mw então daria na msm né em termos de potencia?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

aqui a default dos cartoes fica em 19dbm..

----------


## becker2008

no Paraguay... paguei 41 dolares

----------


## Magal

Barato, no Brasil não sai por menos de 80 U$.

----------


## Leonardo66

Opa!
O Engenius, que pelo visto é um dos únicos Homologados, tem por R$ 125,00 aqui no Brasil ja!

----------


## vcnetwork

Não se a informação confere, mas já ouvir alguns vendedores e aqui mesmo no forum, comentarios que os cartãos CM9 são homologados, eles só possuiem 200mw b/g e 68mW em a... Mas estou utilizando um aqui fechando um ptp de 8km usando um RB433H zirok 26dBi consegui fechar muito bem... Taxa de modulação 36/48M e passando 26Megas...
Na falta de outro esse tá se saindo muito bem!!!

----------


## 1929

Estes cartões 8602, polêmicos, qual a potência menor que dá para setar neles?
Será que não é por aí que ele gera tanta confusão?
Ouvi dizer que a menor potencia dele é 200mW.
É potencia demais.
Eu estou trabalhando com 32 e até com 16mw. Não cai nunca. E foi o menor ping. Com 400mW tiro meus usuários do ar.

----------


## Leonardo66

É realmente esse cartão tem que se trabalhar com baixa potencia!
Tem muita gente que pede desse cartão por ele ter a opção de 600mw!
Mas se esse pessoal soubesse que isso não é bom né!!!!!

----------


## 1929

> É realmente esse cartão tem que se trabalhar com baixa potencia!
> Tem muita gente que pede desse cartão por ele ter a opção de 600mw!
> Mas se esse pessoal soubesse que isso não é bom né!!!!!


Qual é o mínimo que ele aceita?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

to trabalhando aqui com 9~10 dbm .. em 5.8ghz .. ta perfeito !! ping 1ms

----------


## 1929

> to trabalhando aqui com 9~10 dbm .. em 5.8ghz .. ta perfeito !! ping 1ms


Tái mais um exemplo de sucesso. Ísto dá 7 a 8 mW.
Esta estação nunca vai dar interferencia em ninguém.
E vai ter rádio para toda vida + 6 meses.
Já imaginaram todo mundo em baixa potencia, que maravilha seria para todos?

Não resta dúvida que é em 5.8, o que contribui. Mas o princípio é o mesmo em 2.4.

Acho que em 2.4 não tem rádio com menos de 16mW, mas se tivesse acho que ainda assim ficaria bom.

Ou será que tem como fazer um script para baixar mais ainda a potência em 2.4, Alexandre?

Só por curiosidade!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

isso eh 5.8ghz .. mas em 2.4 utilizo no maximo 19db.. porem com antenas de 14db ... painel da hyper ... eh suficiente..  :Smile: 

com script da pra abaixar.. mas precisa ver se vai abaixar de verdade  :Smile:

----------


## Magal

O cartão tem uma performance razoável em 5.8

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Sintetizando, ja que não são homologados ficaria melhor usar em 2,4 o CM9 ou o R52H?

----------


## Magal

Use o R52.




> Sintetizando, ja que não são homologados ficaria melhor usar em 2,4 o CM9 ou o R52H?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

R52 ou R52H?

----------


## speed_hunter

amigão não ficou muito claro uma coisa, na sua opinião e experiencia qual cartão aguenta mais clientes, o CM9 ou o R52H???




> tenho usado R52 e CM9 aqui.. excelente performance ...
> 
> em alguns pontos o CM9 ficou melhor (questoes de qtde de cliente)... mas isso depende mto da taxa de erro, ruido etc etc

----------


## alexandrecorrea

se todos os clientes estiverem com sinal bom.. acredito q qualquer cartao vai ficar bom...

eu gosto do CM9 ou R52 .. tenho usado mais R52 !

----------


## interhome

Os cartoes engenius tem me dado muita dor de cabeça. Estive conversando com um engenheiro eletronico respeitado, e ele me falou para usar spray silicone da 3M para vedar a humidade. Irei testar e rezar ... Em um pop que perdeu a potencia coloquei *Cartão Mini-Pci A/B 200Mw Atheros WiMacMax* barato. Que era o que tinha na mão. E esta dando conta do recado, em um pc MK. Fui usar em uma routerboard e ficou muito fraco.

----------


## Magal

Esses cartões já aquecem muito naturalmente sem contar a temperatura ambiente, se vc colocar spray de silicone ele vai aquecer muito mais.




> Os cartoes engenius tem me dado muita dor de cabeça. Estive conversando com um engenheiro eletronico respeitado, e ele me falou para usar spray silicone da 3M para vedar a humidade. Irei testar e rezar ... Em um pop que perdeu a potencia coloquei *Cartão Mini-Pci A/B 200Mw Atheros WiMacMax* barato. Que era o que tinha na mão. E esta dando conta do recado, em um pc MK. Fui usar em uma routerboard e ficou muito fraco.

----------


## interhome

Com sol de 40 graus nao tive nenhum problema com os cartoes e que o fabricante diz suportar 70 graus. Se chegar a essa temperatura vai derreter tudo. Estou usando spray conformavel - uso profissional da RC. Ainda não tive problema, espero que seja a solucao. Se alguem souber algo melhor, so postar. Estou a procura de solucoes, pois o problema é fato. Caso tenha algum problema posto aqui.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Aqui to montando e comprei 3 cartoes Engenius 8602 por causa da homologação, mas fiz questão de comprar uma caixa hermetica muito boa e alem de tudo vou vedar ela com silicone. Será que mesmo assim vou ter problema, visto que a caixa tem 2 coolers? (sem entrada lateral de ar) apenas os 2 coolers jogando ar pra fora.

----------


## Magal

O certo é vc ter uma boa caixa e uma boa exaustão, porque colocar silicone no cartão não é uma boa solução, até porque vc teria que colocar em todo circuito eletrônico seja RB ou PC/AP, pois todo esse material está sujeito a umidade. 





> Aqui to montando e comprei 3 cartoes Engenius 8602 por causa da homologação, mas fiz questão de comprar uma caixa hermetica muito boa e alem de tudo vou vedar ela com silicone. Será que mesmo assim vou ter problema, visto que a caixa tem 2 coolers? (sem entrada lateral de ar) apenas os 2 coolers jogando ar pra fora.

----------


## 1929

> O certo é vc ter uma boa caixa e uma boa exaustão, porque colocar silicone no cartão não é uma boa solução, até porque vc teria que colocar em todo circuito eletrônico seja RB ou PC/AP, pois todo esse material está sujeito a umidade.


Mas esta exaustão, Magal, subentende uma entrada e uma saída, né?
Não como o Fernando está fazendo, só saida.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Na verdade o meu intuiti de exaustão é realmente criar um vacuo na caixa para não dar espaço para a umidade. Para mim caixa hermetica com "entrada" não ta certo , porque junto com o ar vem a umidade.

----------


## 1929

> Na verdade o meu intuiti de exaustão é realmente criar um vacuo na caixa para não dar espaço para a umidade. Para mim caixa hermetica com "entrada" não ta certo , porque junto com o ar vem a umidade.


Eu já ouvi esta alegação. Parece ter fundamento, principalmente a noite em algumas regiões. Mas como o circuito vai estar energizado, a própria temperatura gerada vai se encarregar de manter tudo sem humidade. A condensação de humidade ocorre numa superfície que se encontra mais fria do que o ar.

Mas por outro lado, se deixar sem uma entrada, a renovação vai ser muito lenta. Sob um sol causticante, não vai contribuir para baixar a temperatura. E na verdade, algum ar de fora terá que entrar para que o de dentro saia.

Eu deixaria com uma entrada de ar. É preferível favorecer a ventilação do cartão.

----------


## jesusnetworks

costumo colocar um saquinho(tnt) com SILICA pra ajudar a reduzir a umidade ou eliminar, dentro das caixa que utilizo.

----------


## caicarabruno

e ai Galera Blza.

Lendo o tópico suriu ma dúvida, tenhso clientes de até 2 Km da minha antena, eu uso uma rb333 com rh52h, na poténcia de 200 mw não lembro o dbm (acho q 21), se eu diminuir a potência para garantir estabilidade, eu diminuirei o alcance do meu enlance ???

grato

vlw bruno S. Queiroz
Caiçara Turbo Internet

----------


## IPCorpore

> e ai Galera Blza.
> 
> Lendo o tópico suriu ma dúvida, tenhso clientes de até 2 Km da minha antena, eu uso uma rb333 com rh52h, na poténcia de 200 mw não lembro o dbm (acho q 21), se eu diminuir a potência para garantir estabilidade, eu diminuirei o alcance do meu enlance ???
> 
> grato
> 
> vlw bruno S. Queiroz
> Caiçara Turbo Internet


Atendo clientes com 4 km de distância com uma potência de 16Mw em uma setorial de 17DBi transmitindo, e na outra ponta, um AP com 100Mw ligado a uma direcional de 25Dbi. Antigamente tentava com 200Mw na base e 200Mw no rádio e devido a poluição tinha muita perca de pacotes.

----------


## 1929

> Atendo clientes com 4 km de distância com uma potência de 16Mw em uma setorial de 17DBi transmitindo, e na outra ponta, um AP com 100Mw ligado a uma direcional de 25Dbi. Antigamente tentava com 200Mw na base e 200Mw no rádio e devido a poluição tinha muita perca de pacotes.


Tem gente que não acredita, mas isso é a mais pura verdade. 
Experimenta baixar os 100mW na outra ponta que deve melhorar ainda mais.
Sigam este exemplo companheiro e durmam tranquilo.
Eu estou tudo com 16 ou 32mw e não cai nunca. Todo mundo roda tranquilo.

----------


## Leonardo66

Eu também sou da mesma coisa, as veses é melhor voce utilizar uma antena de qualidade, e diminuir a potencia do cartão.

----------


## herlon2008

Fiz a mesma coisa do colega anterior com antenas de 12 dbi, setei meus cartões em 15 dbm e funcionam muito bem. 
Tem clientes que coloco em 32 mw e funciona excelente.

----------


## filzek

Bom Dia,

É com grande prazer que anuncio a esta estimada comunidade a homologação da Anatel do produto Ubiquiti XtremeRange 5 - XR5.

http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/Certificado/HomologacaoPICC.asp?consulta=1&?NumRFGCT=214608

A Homologação definitiva do XR5, demorou mais saiu.

Aguardamos pedidos dos distribuidores,

Atenciosamente

Erick MacDonald Filzek
Diretor Comercial
USAImport Importação
(19) 7801-6718 com Rafael 
Distribuidor Ubiquiti Brasil
[email protected]

----------


## interhome

Boa noite, nos envie por email a sua mala direta. [email protected]

----------


## geovanerflima

Só por curiosidade!! tem previsão de homologar cartão em 2.4?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Só por curiosidade!! tem previsão de homologar cartão em 2.4?


 
o engenius emp 8602 é 2,4 e é homologado

----------


## Magal

Atualizado!!

----------


## Bruno

por esperiencia engenius naum presta 

na ordem de cartoes eu penso o seguinte
em 2.4

XR2
SR2
r52H cm9
senao prism
R52
ai o bem dito do engenius

em 5.8
XR5
SR5
r52H
engenius

----------


## Magal

Correto, quando eles foram lançados eu comprei 8 e duas semanas depois retirei de uso e guardei na gaveta.

Ou seja, tive uma péssima experiência com eles, agora uso R52H e R52 para clientes.

----------


## Bruno

tenho usado XR2 SR2 R52H e prism ambos otimos cartoes o prism e homologado
e muito bom porem o maximo de TX e 1mb entao se vc tive um cliente a 2 mb ele naum vai ter toa a banda

e se vc tiver com cliente com virus ele naum vai estourar o cartao pois ele naum libera os 11mb para apenas 1 cliente

----------


## marcelinopsilva

Bom dia.

Lendo o tópico gostaria de saber o seguinte: Comprei um EOC 3610s EXT que é uma RB com chipset Ubicom mas vem com este famigerado *EMP-8602. Ocorre q quando eu usava ele com cabo de 10mts longe da antena, devido as perdas, ele funfava ok. Depois q coloquei pigtail de 20cm ele ficou horrível, com ruído e potencia baixa. Posso nesta mesma rb colocar outro cartão sem ser o* *EMP-8602 mas com mesmo chip atheros?
*

----------


## Magal

Pode!!!




> Bom dia.
> 
> Lendo o tópico gostaria de saber o seguinte: Comprei um EOC 3610s EXT que é uma RB com chipset Ubicom mas vem com este famigerado *EMP-8602. Ocorre q quando eu usava ele com cabo de 10mts longe da antena, devido as perdas, ele funfava ok. Depois q coloquei pigtail de 20cm ele ficou horrível, com ruído e potencia baixa. Posso nesta mesma rb colocar outro cartão sem ser o* *EMP-8602 mas com mesmo chip atheros?*

----------


## Aplink

Pessoal,

Esse bug de potência do cartão EMP-8602 que o pessoal tanto fala é 100% comprovado? Alguém já mediu a potência dele em Default para saber se estão realmente saindo os 600mW (28db)?

----------


## jociano

> Pessoal,
> 
> Esse bug de potência do cartão EMP-8602 que o pessoal tanto fala é 100% comprovado? Alguém já mediu a potência dele em Default para saber se estão realmente saindo os 600mW (28db)?


Totalmente comprovado!!!

----------


## Magal

Só 26db e com muito ruído.

----------


## agpnet

Pessoal, comprei uma rb 433ah com tres EMP-8602, ai eu pergunto porque esta perda de potência devido a chuva ? Depois da chuva ele não volta mais ? Outra coisa que estou achando estranho é que minha caixa não tem ventilação (totalmente vedada) isto me trará problemas ? Estou no momento usando apenas um dos cartões com uma omni de 15dbi, que potência devo utilizar no mk ? Os outros dois estão disabled para depois quando o negocio crescer eu trocar por setoriais de 120 e utilizar todos eles.

Desculpem pelo exesso de perguntas, é que gosto de ler todo o post e depois perguntar.

Obrigado,

Aroldo

----------


## Magal

A) Qual as especificações da fonte que você está usando???
B) Mesmo com os outros cartões em disable eles geram consumo de energia
C) Diminua a potência do cartão





> Pessoal, comprei uma rb 433ah com tres EMP-8602, ai eu pergunto porque esta perda de potência devido a chuva ? Depois da chuva ele não volta mais ? Outra coisa que estou achando estranho é que minha caixa não tem ventilação (totalmente vedada) isto me trará problemas ? Estou no momento usando apenas um dos cartões com uma omni de 15dbi, que potência devo utilizar no mk ? Os outros dois estão disabled para depois quando o negocio crescer eu trocar por setoriais de 120 e utilizar todos eles.
> 
> Desculpem pelo exesso de perguntas, é que gosto de ler todo o post e depois perguntar.
> 
> Obrigado,
> 
> Aroldo

----------


## agpnet

> A) Qual as especificações da fonte que você está usando???
> B) Mesmo com os outros cartões em disable eles geram consumo de energia
> C) Diminua a potência do cartão


Estou usando uma fonte de 24V 3A (ela fica numa segunda caixa só de energia a rb recebe via POE)

Vou colocar a potência em 14dBm para testar.

----------


## wimigasltda

Pessoal após ler todo o topico cheguei na seguinte conclusão que me deixou extrememente satisfeito e meresolveu o problema com o mini-pci senão. /Que por sinal se saiu melhor que o rh52h. O que fiz. Em breve estarei postando as fotos para que os colegas.

Materias comprados e necessário.

1 RB411A
1 MINI PCI SENÃO 8602plus 600MW
1 FONTE 24V 0,7A
1 PG TAIL UFL -N-MACHO
1 CAIXA HERMETICA 15CM POR 17 CM MARCA STECK
1 prensa cabo
1mt MANTA TÉRMICA USADA PARA POR EM TELHADOS
1 rolo PAPEL ALUMINIO
4 Fixadores bucha ap edimax
1 metro de cabo rgc058 só a capa preta.
1 tubo de silicone vedante para aluminio.
1 kit poe com splinter (Obs: rb411a não tem suporte a poe)
Cabos de rede Blindados., metragem suficiente.

Receita:

Fixei a rb411 nas buchas que vem pra por o ap edimax na parede, passei silicone nas buchas e coloquei ela no fundo da caixa hermetica, esperie o silicone secar, tirei a rb411 e coloquei mais silicone nas buchas para ficar bem fixa na caixa, já que a mesma é de plastico e a bucha é de plástico tambem. Após furei a caixa hermetica e coloquei os parafuso com os fixadores, estes fixadores são aqueles usados pra por antena cliente no mastro.

----------


## Leonardo66

Ola R52h uns dos melhores cartões para a destribuição de sinal.
E para ponto a ponto Xr5 na frequencia 5,8 GHZ.
E ambos hoje são homologados pela Anatel.

----------


## agpnet

> Ola R52h uns dos melhores cartões para a destribuição de sinal.
> E para ponto a ponto Xr5 na frequencia 5,8 GHZ.
> E ambos hoje são homologados pela Anatel.


Colega, o XR5 também foi homologado ?

----------


## braw

> Colega, o XR5 também foi homologado ?


foi sim amigo, pode comprar despreocupado

Certificado de Homologação - Requerimento nº 2146/08

----------


## damacenoneto

to com 30 cartoes novos Engenius 8206. Vou por em producao com RB600.

Choveu bastante e nao perderam potencia, os que tenho em producao atualmente.

Apostei no Engenius mesmo....

----------


## larrymsi

Aqui tbm em algumas situações o egenius se comportou melhor do que os R52 e R52H, isto usando a mesma antenas, porem tenho 2 deles parado com baixa potencia na chuva... no entando usando como ptp acima de 30 km foi o que tive melhor custo beneficio.

----------


## davidenf

oi pessoal! vcs teriam um modelo de proposta de serviços, para eu oferecer a uma empresa, internet banda larga. qualquer modelo sera bem vindo.

----------


## alamdias

> Pessoal após ler todo o topico cheguei na seguinte conclusão que me deixou extrememente satisfeito e meresolveu o problema com o mini-pci senão. /Que por sinal se saiu melhor que o rh52h. O que fiz. Em breve estarei postando as fotos para que os colegas.
> 
> Materias comprados e necessário.
> 
> 1 RB411A
> 1 MINI PCI SENÃO 8602plus 600MW
> 1 FONTE 24V 0,7A
> 1 PG TAIL UFL -N-MACHO
> 1 CAIXA HERMETICA 15CM POR 17 CM MARCA STECK
> ...



Fonte de 0,7 AMP, tá certo isso, não seria 7Amp ?

É extremamente pouco... muito pouco a Amperagem

Abraços

----------


## wimigasltda

> Fonte de 0,7 AMP, tá certo isso, não seria 7Amp ?
> 
> É extremamente pouco... muito pouco a Amperagem
> 
> Abraços


Venho acompanhando e vejo em média 30-40 clientes online, ping otimo.

cliente com sinal mais ruim - 62
cliente com melhor sinal - 38

Antigamente era

cliente com sinal mais ruim - 89
cliente com sinal mais bom - 69


Ping antigamente com RB 30 conectado : 200m/s

Ping Hoje, na nova estrutura com RB 30 conectado : -5m/s

Outra coisa interessante tambem é que não uso mais pigtail, cada antena setorial tem a sua rb:

Pigtail Utilizado : é o *ufl -n macho.
*
Dificil de achar mas, sai direto do mini pci para a antena.

usar pig conectado ao outro pig, imagine a quantidade de emenda.

----------


## CassioFernandes

Realmente e um cartão polemico

ultimamente estou vendendo so o r52h para meus clientes ,houve mta reclamação sobre o cartão engenius , hoje em dia indico para todos o r52h , ele e mto superior ao engenius

----------


## deivis

E realmente o cartao e um problemao., ja fiz de tudo troquei caixa, pigtail, antena, routerboard e nada dias de chuva a potencia cai muito.. agora mudar para outro cartao qual???

----------


## 1929

> Outra coisa interessante tambem é que não uso mais pigtail, cada antena setorial tem a sua rb:
> 
> Pigtail Utilizado : é o *ufl -n macho.
> *
> Dificil de achar mas, sai direto do mini pci para a antena.


Então, um cartão por RB? Isso é interessante. Pode evitar a interferencia pela proximidade dos cartões, mesmo usando canais distantes um do outro.

----------


## interhome

> E realmente o cartao e um problemao., ja fiz de tudo troquei caixa, pigtail, antena, routerboard e nada dias de chuva a potencia cai muito.. agora mudar para outro cartao qual???


 Experimenta o R52H.

----------


## juliocfs

tem um topico dizendo que o r52h foi homologado
https://under-linux.org/f124521-exce...52h-homologado

----------


## wimigasltda

> Então, um cartão por RB? Isso é interessante. Pode evitar a interferencia pela proximidade dos cartões, mesmo usando canais distantes um do outro.


Dica Colega

Depois de tanto quebar a cabeça e participar de foruns que voce tambem estava presente cheguei na seguinte conclusão:

RB411a com um mini pci - isolar a caixa com papel aluminio e usar pigtail ufl-nmacho com antena colada na caixa. Piga vai direto da antena no cartão e tem 30cm.
Fico show de bola.

----------


## chadii

Coloca XR2 que nunk mais vc vai ter que se preocupar com cartao  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Não Registrado

> Experimenta o R52H.


Entao troquei de cartao, estou usando o cartao R52-350 que deve ser a mesma coisa que o R52H, tudo estava muito bem ate a chuva de ontem tudo ficou igual voltei a estaca zero. potencia baixa e alguns clientes nao se conectam de forma alguma, sendo que antes da chuva estava otimo clientes que estavam a 9km da torre estavam conectando perfeitamente..,
- Torre de 25 metros
- RB-433ah OS 3.30
- 1 cartao R52-350 funcioando em 2.4 (lixo total)
- 1 cartao EMP-8602 funcionando em 5.8(conexao continua exelente 24/24mbps)
- estabilizador de voltagem e nobreack (caixa separada)
- em um morro no meio do nada a 16 km da cidade.
altitude 630mts do nivel do mar.

o que falta para dar certo.???

----------


## interhome

Os cartões engenius em 5.8 tem funcionado sem problemas. 
Quanto ao cartão R52H, tenho muitos e nunca vi perder potencia. O que me leva a pensar que não seja diretamente o cartão. 
Uma defesa para o cartão é o aterramento. Outra coisa, vamos pensar,
ja imaginou como por exemplo uma pipa ter dado um corte no cabo da antena;
a fusão não esta bem feita;
....




> Entao troquei de cartao, estou usando o cartao R52-350 que deve ser a mesma coisa que o R52H, tudo estava muito bem ate a chuva de ontem tudo ficou igual voltei a estaca zero. potencia baixa e alguns clientes nao se conectam de forma alguma, sendo que antes da chuva estava otimo clientes que estavam a 9km da torre estavam conectando perfeitamente..,
> - Torre de 25 metros
> - RB-433ah OS 3.30
> - 1 cartao R52-350 funcioando em 2.4 (lixo total)
> - 1 cartao EMP-8602 funcionando em 5.8(conexao continua exelente 24/24mbps)
> - estabilizador de voltagem e nobreack (caixa separada)
> - em um morro no meio do nada a 16 km da cidade.
> altitude 630mts do nivel do mar.
> 
> o que falta para dar certo.???

----------


## tecnic

Isso aqui na minha região de serra ta uma saga, esse mes passado que deu varios temporais no interior de Sao Paulo, perdi uns 8 cartoes R52H e uns 6 emp-8602, em uma torre foram 2 em prazo de 4 dias, em duas chuvas fortes com raios, agora para os mais esperientes, tenho em varios locais mais de 1 setorial e por um acaso como o nosso colega acima descreveu com caixas separadas e pig tail N-macho, para ser preciso 4 em cada torre e tive caso de perder potencia em 2 r52h e sobrar 2 senao funcionando normalmente, inclusive tenho na mesma torre 2 ptp com emp-8602( engenius ) e nao foram afetados, será que algum técnico poderia explicar isso.
Se servir de consolo para alguem o unico cartão que nunca tive problema foi com o XR5, pois até com o XR2 já tive o mesmo problema.
Será que poderia ser muita interferencia em 2.4 que afeta o funcionamento dos cartoes e nós estamos tentando explicar os problemas com as chuvas e raios ?
Estou em panico no momento, por favor alguem me de uma luz.

----------


## turbonet

*ja proucurei o pig tail ufl -n macho e nao achei em lugar nem um ond vc consegui o seu ?*

----------


## leosmendes

tenho ums cartões parados engenius, substutui todos por r52h (ptmp) ou r5h (ptp). o que percebi depois de desmembrar um carttão marrom, sim marrom era verde mas ficou com uma mancha marrom por causa da temperatura, foi que ele tem dois CI (circuito integrado) que imagino que seja o amplificador. o que acontece é que este cartão possui duas saidas para antena, e dois circuitos de amplificação. no mk mesmo setando antena a (ou B) sozinha acredito que a outra saida continue ligada. lendo o manual do cartão r5h exite a mensagem "Warning: it is always advised to keep an antenna connected during high power tx to avoid damage to the amplifier circuit." traduzindo ... Atenção: é sempre aconselhável manter uma antena ligada durante tx de alta potência para evitar danos ao circuito amplificador. imagino que esta dica seja valida para qualquer tipo de cartão. depois que o circuito de amplificação secundario esteja avariado talvez ele possa estar prejudicando o cirtuito primario de alguma foirma fazendo o cartão ter resultado diferente do inicio do seu uso. existe uma teoria, que eu defendia antes de olhar para este outro fato que informei anteriormente, de que este cartão tenha uma ganho pre-fixado de 10db e se setado a trabalhar em 17db estaria trabalhando realmente a 27db, 2 db acima do limite que é 25db. em resumo acredito que se trata de um bom produto mas estamos usando-o de maneira errada. normalmente quem o usa com antena omni, deve estar usando ele entre 20db e o maximo permitido e sendo assim estragando o ci de amplificação secundario que provavelmente esta sem antena, o que não deve estar acontecendo para quem usa painel, ja que tem um exelente resultado na configuração de potencia padrão, e forcando menos o circuito secundario. acredito que se usado com duas antenas setoriais sendo uma para tx e outra para rx ele deve dar um exelente resultado.


galera aproveita e me da uma força neste topico aqui o fico grato

https://under-linux.org/f105/problem...-baixo-136884/

----------


## leosmendes

> Isso aqui na minha região de serra ta uma saga, esse mes passado que deu varios temporais no interior de Sao Paulo, perdi uns 8 cartoes R52H e uns 6 emp-8602, em uma torre foram 2 em prazo de 4 dias, em duas chuvas fortes com raios, agora para os mais esperientes, tenho em varios locais mais de 1 setorial e por um acaso como o nosso colega acima descreveu com caixas separadas e pig tail N-macho, para ser preciso 4 em cada torre e tive caso de perder potencia em 2 r52h e sobrar 2 senao funcionando normalmente, inclusive tenho na mesma torre 2 ptp com emp-8602( engenius ) e nao foram afetados, será que algum técnico poderia explicar isso.
> Se servir de consolo para alguem o unico cartão que nunca tive problema foi com o XR5, pois até com o XR2 já tive o mesmo problema.
> Será que poderia ser muita interferencia em 2.4 que afeta o funcionamento dos cartoes e nós estamos tentando explicar os problemas com as chuvas e raios ?
> Estou em panico no momento, por favor alguem me de uma luz.


recomendo o uso de para raios com um aterramento feito por especialista, fica caro mas você ira parar de ter prejuiso. ja no caso de queima de ums e outros não depende de onde a descarga realmente caiu e se o cartão que estava perto conseguiu aguentar o resto to "tranco", que as vezes contunia funcionando mas precariamente. ps use fibra optica quando tiver necessidade de comunicar algum equipamento que esta no solo com os que estão na torre, o cabo de rede vira uma fonte de descarga principalmente sem para raios.

----------


## urxinha

Amigo !!!
Sou nova aq ...e comprei na Linkteck o r52h ...preço muito bom e gostei muito do atendimento !!!

----------


## leosmendes

> Amigo !!!
> Sou nova aq ...e comprei na Linkteck o r52h ...preço muito bom e gostei muito do atendimento !!!


 ai ai ai.. presisa comentar ?

papo de vendedor....

----------


## urxinha

amiguinho ....sou do setor de compras .....nem vendedora sou ..... estou conheçendo os equipamentos wireless agora, o forum não é para comentar "equipamentos" , então..... se vc não tem o q comentar não comente os comentários dos outros .ok

----------


## leosmendes

> amiguinho ....sou do setor de compras .....nem vendedora sou ..... estou conheçendo os equipamentos wireless agora, o forum não é para comentar "equipamentos" , então..... se vc não tem o q comentar não comente os comentários dos outros .ok



ha o seu comentaro sobre o r52h foi otimo, tirou todas as minhas duvidas!

----------


## Pathuco

uma pergunta a nossa amiga, ja que é do setor de compras, quantos mw de potencia possui o R52H e se é tão bom me ajuda ai que to precisando vc sabe me informar qual a voltagem que consume e qual a fonte devo usar em uma Rb 433 a/h

----------


## Magal

R52H = 350mw 
Fonte de 12 ou 18 volts / 5amp

----------


## Senaousa

Ola pessoal,
11b/g = 600mW

----------


## Aiomar

> Servidor eu utilio 2, 1 para todo o controle de banda etc... 1 paralelo só pra cache.
> Os 2 servidor utliazando Slackware em relação as RB,s vai ser em uso so para envia e receber sinal ou seja bridge e boa mais nada 
> agora com os cartões não tem geito vou ter que usa os "pióres" EMP-8602. pronto e acabo .....rsrs



"pióres" EMP-8602 ???????????

So se forem piores para voçê pois esses cartões são otimos , tenho quem possa dizer isso por min !
esse cartão so requer cuidados e saber trabalhar , usalo em 100MW e não em 600MW !!! 40 clientes ao invez de 100 no msm cartão !!!! etc........... 

Sabendo usar nao vai dar problemas !!

----------


## Aiomar

> Tmb usei os cartoes engenius... em duas semanas, com duas chuvas se foram dois cartoes, enfraqueceram incrivelmente.... mudei pra um R52H e pronto acabo o problema...



com duas chuvas se foram dois cartoes ????????
Poderia explicar melhor ? voçê deve ter deixado o cartão na chuva neh rsrs , colega como que este cartão iria dar problemas com relacionados as chuvas se ele nao pegou chuva ? vc verificou se nao entrou humidade nas antenas ? talvez msm tendo entrado humidade em sua antena pelo cartão R52H ser mais potente amenizou seu problema parecendo a antena estar funcionando td ok !
não é normal este cartão dar problemas facilmente como voce descreveu , aqui usam normalmente a bastante tempo e isso nunca aconteceu !

----------


## mktguaruja

Eu nen quis arriscar com os cartão engenius, comprei direto o r52h e vendo muito feliz =D.

Os engenius sofre muito com discarga eletromagnetico.

----------


## muriloc4

magal, eu tenho desses cartões nas minhs ominis hyperlink de 15 DB..
vi q quando da trafego d 2 MB a latencia vai a quase 2000 ms.. ai to pensando em substituir o mesmo por XR2..mas tenho 6 pontos com 6 cartões 8602....mas qual é o melhor para trabalhar em 2.4 numa omini ??
me ajude por favor...

----------


## mktguaruja

Murilo eu trabalho aqui com R52H, e omni ta dando um ganho muito bom e ate hoje não tive nenhum reclação de cliente nenhum, e sempre esta estavel esse pop.




> magal, eu tenho desses cartões nas minhs ominis hyperlink de 15 DB..
> vi q quando da trafego d 2 MB a latencia vai a quase 2000 ms.. ai to pensando em substituir o mesmo por XR2..mas tenho 6 pontos com 6 cartões 8602....mas qual é o melhor para trabalhar em 2.4 numa omini ??
> me ajude por favor...

----------


## Magal

Caro Murilo, esses cartões tem esse problema de latência alta mesmo (diminuindo a potência melhora), o XR2 é bem melhor para se trabalhar com qualquer tipo de antena principalmente com omni.

Uma pergunta: Já estão em uso tem muito tempo??




> magal, eu tenho desses cartões nas minhs ominis hyperlink de 15 DB..
> vi q quando da trafego d 2 MB a latencia vai a quase 2000 ms.. ai to pensando em substituir o mesmo por XR2..mas tenho 6 pontos com 6 cartões 8602....mas qual é o melhor para trabalhar em 2.4 numa omini ??
> me ajude por favor...

----------


## muriloc4

> Caro Murilo, esses cartões tem esse problema de latência alta mesmo (diminuindo a potência melhora), o XR2 é bem melhor para se trabalhar com qualquer tipo de antena principalmente com omni.
> 
> Uma pergunta: Já estão em uso tem muito tempo??


a mais de um ano..e vi q esta virando caroça mesmo...

----------


## interhome

> a mais de um ano..e vi q esta virando caroça mesmo...


Esses cartões podem ter perdido potência, porem em 1 ano surgem muitas redes. O que aumenta o ruido e automaticamente provoca lentidão na rede. Reveja os numeros no seu cartão, o nivel de sinal dos clientes, ACk.Timeout, Overall, Noise Floor ..... 80% dos problemas são resolvidos com pequenos ajustes.

----------


## muriloc4

> Esses cartões podem ter perdido potência, porem em 1 ano surgem muitas redes. O que aumenta o ruido e automaticamente provoca lentidão na rede. Reveja os numeros no seu cartão, o nivel de sinal dos clientes, ACk.Timeout, Overall, Noise Floor ..... 80% dos problemas são resolvidos com pequenos ajustes.


levy..sempre antes de eu vim aki..eu faço tudo o possivel...troca de canal, fixar potencia, txpower...quando os erros persitem eu recorro aki...
mas ja fiz todos os testes possiveis

so pra ter uma ideia em uma das ominis esta dando -80 dBm de noise floor..ta tenso aki..e olha q o cartão esta com txpower de 10 dbm.

----------


## Senaousa

> Eu nen quis arriscar com os cartão engenius, comprei direto o r52h e vendo muito feliz =D.
> 
> Os engenius sofre muito com discarga eletromagnetico.


Os novos cartões 8602+S ao inves de ter a proteção ESD de 4,000v agora tem 9,000v para evitar estes problemas. (versão 2010)

----------


## renatokamikaze

eu usava os senao para um PTP em 5.8 mas ele não aguentava o tráfego e travava. ao botar um R52h comecei a ter tranquilidade.

----------


## felipeluiz1

> Definitivamente é um cartão polêmico, já vimos aqui no fórum muita gente falar sobre ele.
> 
> Tenho 8 cartões destes que aposentei assim que comprei por não gostar da performance deles, sendo assim resolvi tirar da gaveta e fazer alguns testes em bancada e em uma torre e cheguei as seguintes conclusões que espero serem úteis para quem está começando agora.
> 
> *USANDO EM 2.4 Ghz*
> 
> 1) Gera muito ruído;
> 2) Coloquei a potência no máximo em 200mw para amenizar o ruído e a latência;
> 3) Com antena omni o cartão fica pior ainda;
> ...


Rapaz , realmente " polêmico" é o termo certo . Retirei os 3 cartões que tinha R52 350 e substitui por 3 Emp-8602 setados em " defaut " . Acabaram-se os problemas . Tô comprando mais 2 pra ficarem de reserva .

----------


## alexandrecorrea

usei este cartao durante muito tempo em um enlace.. mas dps ele começou a ficar ruim.. ficava caindo.. pelo que pude notar, parece q ele perdeu "sinal" .. troquei um dos lados por um R52 .. e o enlace esta UP 1 ano sem problemas... 

este cartao nao tem proteção na "porta" RF.. entao qualquer descarga estatica/atmosferica que venha pelo cabo.. ou mesmo pelo equipamento.. danifica ele !!

me parece que ele "aguenta" até 2kv... contra 15kv do XR5 (tinha um comparativo feito por um laboratorio, mostrando esta falha).

----------


## rubem

Dia desse procurando sobre aquela velha diferença de 10dB no Mikrotik cheguei a esse comentario no forum da MK gringa: MikroTik RouterOS &bull; View topic - WinBox Tx Power display seems 10 dB low

O EMP8602 não teve driver pra linux, isso? Até aí ok, driver pra linux poucas vezes são feitos pelo desenvolvedor do hardware mesmo, mas geralmente nos casos de driver feito por programador independente não resulta no melhor desempenho do dispositivo.

Suspeito que a polemica poderia ser melhor explicada coletando uns dados de usos, como versão do cartão (Antigo ou novo), versão do MK, RB usada (Pra ver VRM da alimentação), potencia setada, e uso ou não de aterramento.

Aqui uns queimaram num raio, digo, baixaram a potencia mas não queimaram. A sensibilidade continua ok, mas a potencia está em algo como 10mW.
Não vou mais usar ele (Só XR2 pra setorial, e R52H pra PTP), mas não consigo crer que em todos as situações ele é tão ruim, já que temos uns 10 ou 12 deles em torre e repetição, setados pra 20dB (Sem aterramento, em RB433AH e RB600, modelo antigo).

Esses 10dB de "erro" do mikrotik, aliado ao grande aquecimento do EMP8602, e a baixa temperatura que ele aguenta, podem explicar uns cartões que morrem rápido. Outra coisa é estática, pros cartões que morrem cedo (10 min. de uso), porque tem gente que sempre fica carregado com estática, tem funcionário que em meio ano já queimou 4 Ram, eu em muitos anos nunca queimei nenhuma com estática (Inclusive encosto no chão quando posso), tenho a impressão que ele é meio sensível a isso por alguma despadronização na montagem.

----------


## nonoque

Prefiro o XR2 mas em custo benefício vou de R52H

----------


## Jeffer

Tenho 3 Engenius em produção e realmente não são grandes coisas, 2 deles já estão com a potencia baixa. Estou partindo para o R52h.

----------


## Senaousa

Ola pessoal,
favor especificar melhor quando falar de (perda de potencia). 
Qual frequencia que esta usando? que banda? que regiao do Brasil esta localizado e aonde esta instalado o cartao?

Isso vai nos ajudar a ver aonde esta o erro, pois nos novos cartoes almentamos o ESD dele para 9k. O que pode esta acontecendo e que ainda pode ter alguns cartoes ´antigos´ rodando por ae.

obrigado!

Marco Michels

----------


## Jeffer

Agora estou com outro probleminha!
Desta vez é com R52H
Até especifiquei em outro tópico... o problema é que os clientes estão com sinal, ccq e ack ótimos, mas, muitas vezes sem conexão. 

PS. "Sinal = -55 / -50" "CCQ = 100 / 80" "ACK = 30 / 50" em uma distância de 800 metros com visada.

Outra coisa, vou trocar meu pigtail, mas qual cabo seria melhor "Lmr 400 ou Lmr 600"?

----------


## techwire

Boa tarde a todos,
Acompanho este forum a um tempo porem nunca me registrei. Este é meu primeiro post.

O cartão da engenius e bom, porem tem que instalar certo. Ouvi muitas pessoas comentarem sobre a perde de potencia, porem outros falam que e otimo, ninguem realmente especifica aonde esta o problema.

No momento estou usando as R52H mais se continuar dando problema, vou partir para a engenius.

----------


## 1929

> Boa tarde a todos,
> Acompanho este forum a um tempo porem nunca me registrei. Este é meu primeiro post.
> 
> O cartão da engenius e bom, porem tem que instalar certo. Ouvi muitas pessoas comentarem sobre a perde de potencia, porem outros falam que e otimo, ninguem realmente especifica aonde esta o problema.
> 
> No momento estou usando as R52H mais se continuar dando problema, vou partir para a engenius.


Verdade, tem gente bem contente com eles.
Mas o que seria instalar certo? Não tenho problemas com R52H , mas já coloquei 2 FL10 (é o mesmo CM10).
É um show também e não tem mistério de configuração.

----------


## techwire

> Verdade, tem gente bem contente com eles.
> Mas o que seria instalar certo? Não tenho problemas com R52H , mas já coloquei 2 FL10 (é o mesmo CM10).
> É um show também e não tem mistério de configuração.


Boa tarde 1929

Antes de mais nada queria falar que eu não sou nenhum instalador profissional, e acompanho o fórum para me atualizar e ver as opiniões de outros em relação a redes sem fio.

Creio que me expressei errado ao falar "instalar correto" eu queria dizer que muitos instaladores nao tomam tanto cuidado com as pecas e na hora da instalacao, assim como dito acima pelo Rubem "Outra coisa é estática, pros cartões que morrem cedo (10 min. de uso), porque tem gente que sempre fica carregado com estática, tem funcionário que em meio ano já queimou 4 Ram, eu em muitos anos nunca queimei nenhuma com estática (Inclusive encosto no chão quando posso), tenho a impressão que ele é meio sensível a isso por alguma despadronização na montagem."
E algumas vezes configuram ou utilizam o equipamento errado.
E tenho impressão que muitas vezes em que um instalador queima um radio/placa etc.. ele diz ao chefe e colegas que a marca ou fabricante não presta, então acaba passando a informação errado aos outros...

----------


## 1929

> Boa tarde 1929
> 
> Antes de mais nada queria falar que eu não sou nenhum instalador profissional, e acompanho o fórum para me atualizar e ver as opiniões de outros em relação a redes sem fio.
> 
> Creio que me expressei errado ao falar "instalar correto" eu queria dizer que muitos instaladores nao tomam tanto cuidado com as pecas e na hora da instalacao, assim como dito acima pelo Rubem "Outra coisa é estática, pros cartões que morrem cedo (10 min. de uso), porque tem gente que sempre fica carregado com estática, tem funcionário que em meio ano já queimou 4 Ram, eu em muitos anos nunca queimei nenhuma com estática (Inclusive encosto no chão quando posso), tenho a impressão que ele é meio sensível a isso por alguma despadronização na montagem."
> E algumas vezes configuram ou utilizam o equipamento errado.
> E tenho impressão que muitas vezes em que um instalador queima um radio/placa etc.. ele diz ao chefe e colegas que a marca ou fabricante não presta, então acaba passando a informação errado aos outros...


Perdão se me expressei mal também. Não me passou pela cabeça isso.
Eu também estou aqui todo dia aprendendo algo. 
Na verdade a configuração em si é semelhante em todos os cartões, alguns cartões se dão melhor com uma config e outros outra. Mas o amigo pelo que entendi agora, estava se referindo ao manuseio.
Isto é um fato. O equipamento sempre leva a culpa.
Outra coisa é instalar e configurar sem antena. Dizem que não há problemas, mas num dos cartões não me lembro agora se era o R52H ou o FL10 um alerta dizia para nunca ativar o cartão sem ter antena conectada.

----------


## rubem

Equipamento de radio antigamente se ligasse sem carga na saída (Sem antena), era 90% de chance de queima. 
Até o onipresente e ainda fabricado Cobra 148 faz isso as vezes, se usar muito tempo sem carga (Ou sem antena) queima a saída.

Mas isso em equipamentos de 5W pra cima, tipo 10, 20 ou 50W. Com os "miseros" 0,6W dos cartões acho que esse risco é muito pequeno. Na teoria o risco existe, resta ensinar a teoria ao equipamento.

----------


## adbthomaz

Na american Satélite tem o MiniPCI Engenius EMP-8603 Homologado, alguém sabe dizer se ele é bom, e se vale a pena usa-lo????

----------


## Senaousa

Boa noite a todos,

A respeito da EMP-8602+S, precisa levar em consideração que muitos não faz o Aterramento, deixando a Mini PCI mais vulnerável a descargas elétricas, especialmente relâmpagos. Mesmo assim, já aumentamos a proteção ESD para 9k. 
Novamente venho solicitar, quando comentam sobre (perde de potencia) favor citar local de instalação, que freq esta usando, etc.. para que podemos repassar as informações aos nossos técnicos.

Muito obrigado.

----------


## rubem

> Na american Satélite tem o MiniPCI Engenius EMP-8603 Homologado, alguém sabe dizer se ele é bom, e se vale a pena usa-lo????


Pra mim que este está parudo como o XR2, em matéria de estabilidade com muitos clientes, sensibilidade boa mesmo com ruído, etc. Estou usando um par de EMP8603, não tenho como confirmar e comparar todos os detalhes por falta de tempo, mas os paineis neles estão bem mais estáveis que os com R52H e EMP8602.

----------


## nonoque

Show de bola essa resposta direto de um representante! Isso agrega muito!




> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> A respeito da EMP-8602+S, precisa levar em consideração que muitos não  faz o Aterramento, deixando a Mini PCI mais vulnerável a descargas elétricas, especialmente relâmpagos. Mesmo assim, já aumentamos a proteção ESD para 9k. 
> Novamente venho solicitar, quando comentam sobre (perde de potencia) favor citar local de instalação, que freq esta usando, etc.. para que podemos repassar as informações aos nossos técnicos.
> 
> Muito obrigado.

----------

